# How I've treated my IBS



## cnst (Jun 28, 2004)

I have had IBS for eighteen months. I'm 29 yrs. old. It took me a long time to find the help I needed. I'm being treated for allergies of food and environment. The naturopathic Dr. I see feels my allergies to foods are creating my IBS. My IBS a year later after starting treatment is 85% better but now I have social phobia/anxiety because of IBS. Before I found this naturopath I went to my medical Dr. to ask her about IBS and she told me some people just live with it. I went to a GI specialist and he wanted me to poop in a paint can and have stools only no urine in the paint can for 72 hours to measure the fat in my stool. To test if I was malnourished. The specialist also wanted me to have a sigmoidoscopy. I had no rectal bleeding, no bloody stools and no diarreah which I consider watery stool. I just had frequent stool (6 to 8 per day) and terrible pain in the abdomen. I couldn't hardly eat any food because my stomach would be in so much pain after I ate. I could sleep at night fine. I thought the paint can test was STUPID and I felt too sick to do the sigmoid at the moment and I felt I only have IBS and nothing more serious so I went to the naturopath. He was a pharmacist before he became a naturopath so I felt I could trust him with the knowledge of the medicine/compounds/supplements he gave me. It's been one year since I started my allergy treatment and I can't believe how I feel. Now I need to deal with the social phobia/anxiety that IBS has created. I wish more businesses when they build their restrooms would think maybe I will have customers with a bowel disorder and put in more toilets. Not a bathroom with one toilet. I also had an GI small bowel test done.


----------

